

Linux Survives - maudlinmau5
http://www.mb.com.ph/articles/356838/linux-survives

======
jacob019
disagree. Linux on the desktop is here and awesome. At jacobsparts.com we use
linux exclusively on our desktops and half our staff is on the computers all
day long. I use it on all my laptops, desktops, and servers. Never used any
windows since XP and couldn't be happier.

